# I need help finding a piece of music for my GCSE music course work



## Mangaissofun (Apr 30, 2009)

Currently I'm doing my music GCSE and I need to study three pieces, all of which are similar. I'm looking for a rondo in A minor, from the late classical or early romatic period. I've already found two pieces, Beethoven's "Fur Elise" and Mozart's "Turkish March". It doesn't necessarily be for Piano but it would be helpful it was. Also if it modulated that would be perfect. I've looked all over the place and I can't find anything. Does anyone know any pieces which match this description?

Thankyou in advance


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_m?url=search-alias=popular&field-keywords=a+minor+rondo


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

A Chopin piece would be a perfect compliment to the two listed.

Jim


----------



## Mangaissofun (Apr 30, 2009)

i've already found another mozart piece, thankyou very much


----------

